# Accomodation Nr Shepton Mallet Jan Show



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

It is unlikely we will have another m/h in time for the Shepton show in Jan.
Cannot find a Burstner LHD 747 or 748 that we like at the right price.

So we are planning to go on both days but stay nearby overnight at a b&b, hotel etc.

Can anyone recommend somewhere?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

The Priestleigh Inn is about the nearest to the show

Priestleigh Inn

Nukie stayed there last year I believe the food is very good

Jacquie


----------

